# Not-Aus Schalter seitlich in Schaltschrank einbauen



## #2p (8 Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag Gemeinde

Ich habe die Normen leider gerade nicht zur Hand (ausser Haus). Deshalb kurz die Frage: Ist es erlaubt den Not-Aus Schalter in der Schaltschrankseite einzubauen? Ist für eine kleinere Anlage mit 2 Pumpen. Not-Aus wäre von vorne relativ gut sichtbar. Schrank hat die Masse 760x760x300.

Falls jemand noch mehr Infos braucht werde ich diese gerne nachreichen.

Grüsse #2p


----------



## Cassandra (8 Dezember 2011)

#2p schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch mehr Infos braucht werde ich diese gerne nachreichen.



Ja, das wäre nett...


----------



## Tommi (8 Dezember 2011)

#2p schrieb:


> Not-Aus wäre von vorne relativ gut sichtbar.



Hallo,

damit hast Du die Frage doch eigentlich schon beantwortet, oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2011)

Sichtbar ist schon mal gut..... ist er auch gut erreichbar ????


----------



## #2p (15 Dezember 2011)

Danke euch für die Antworte. Erreichbarkeit auf der Seite wäre gegeben gewesen. Ein Kollege hat mich auf die Idee gebracht für die Frontmontage einfach einen Bügel aus dem Hersteller Lieferprogramm zu verwenden. Dieser schützt den Schalter mehrheitlich vor unebabsichtigtem betätigen.


----------



## EGU (11 Januar 2012)

*Not-Aus*

Folgendes gilt:
Bedienelemente sollten so angebracht werden, dass sie optimal bedient werden können (leicht zugänglich).
Min. jedoch 0.6m ab Boden. (EN60204-1 §10.1.2)

Not-Aus-Schalter sind zwischen 0.8m und 1.6m zu montieren (EN60439-1 §7.6.2.1).


----------

